# MARBLES



## BOTLDGR03 (Nov 27, 2005)

Here are some of my latest marble finds. Marbles are always cool to find while digging or hunting for bottles. Please post some of your latest marble finds. I really would enjoy seeing some. Robert


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Nov 27, 2005)

Some more.


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Nov 27, 2005)

Another pic.


----------



## Mainely Broken (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow nice finds! Looks like the marble museum! I'd don't have the variety or numbers you do but they are fun finding! Grandson asks for the new ones every time he visits. 

 I feel clueless looking through websites trying to identify a marble?[sm=rolleyes.gif] It's like trying to identify a bottle with no embossing or patent. I give up!!

 Here are some of my finds, Regards, Vicky


----------



## Mainely Broken (Nov 28, 2005)

another view...


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool name! I like that. Like the bottles I find. Nice colorful agates. I have bought 3 Marble ID and pricing guides. Nice informative books, but lacking in text. I haven't found hardly any of mine either. I need a marble encyclopedia. Once again, thanks Mainely broken for displaying your marbles for me. Hopefully some others will post as well. Robert


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 29, 2005)

VICKY...Welcome to the Forum. Nice marbles. Like Robert I have bought a few books over the years and am still lost when it comes to IDing  most of the things. 


 ROBERT...I had posted a few of my finds on this Forum Thread...
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/marbles_%26_car/m_34422/tm.htm

 Will drop back in tomorrow and post some more pics...Off to bed now.


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Nov 29, 2005)

You have some pretty cool colored Benningtons Whiskeyman. All I have found are brown and blue. Found my first two whole swirls the past month. Pretty excited. The craftmanship that goes into those little objects is pretty awesome. People sure did take bride in their work back then. I should be finding quite a bit of marbles in the next few months. My goal is to find a sulphide and a Lutz. Robert


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

Heres a few marbles....an agate.


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

nudder agate...


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

this un's called an "eggyolk"


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

a flag


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

a flame


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

oxblood


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

??


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

??


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

??


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

assorted...


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 4, 2005)

nudder assortment..


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Dec 4, 2005)

Excellent collection and variety. I really like the colors and names those marbles have. Hopefully I can find some other type of marbles besides clay. Those are the only one's I have been able to find lately. Robert


----------



## Mainely Broken (Dec 4, 2005)

Whiskey..nice marbles! Did you dig them? Love the oxblood & eggyolk.

 Robert...would love to find a clay. I find nothing but glass. Next spring I plan to do some sifting & see what I've been missing out on.

 Thanks for sharing guys! Vicky


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Vicky...
 just remember when it comes to marbles... they were used by Kids!!!... so put yourself in their shoes.  Where do you think they would have played with them?  We find a lot around the seacoast. It seems that they (the kids ) played with them quite a bit around the water's edge where the sand would be quite flat. My friend Kevin Cambridge (diver) has found hundreds of them including clays, at low tide around  some of the older houses that are near the water's edge... Good luck to you.
 Wayne[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Vicky, There is no telling where you will find marbles. Parents step on them and in the trash they go[] and they are mostly a boy thing so when they get tired of them and get out the old ball bat and WHAMO![8D] Or maybe a slingshot and PAWANG! [:-]Or just dads hammer and,[>:] well you know. Here is a pic of my wifes marble collection. A little of everything. She says if you don't find a bottle you will always find a marble.


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Dec 5, 2005)

That's a very nice collection your wife has going there Capsoda. All I've been finding lately are your typical clay marbles. No glass or Benningtons in the last two hunts. The dump I'm at will yield about a 5 marble average without sifter, and about 10 with a sifter. A friend of mine found 18 the other day. I'm going back today and hopefully will find a few nice ones. Will post Honey Hole#4 later. Robert


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 6, 2005)

Real nice collections!

 Here are some of mine, all the rest of you, I can't identify any except for one which is the Bennington brown shooter 15/16 ". It seems to be in pretty good shape.

 max


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Sourthern Maine Diver,

 To reiterate your point... Have you ever tried to swim in Maine water? Even York turns my lips blue and my feet go numb alter 3 seconds in it! The children have no choice but to play marbles, and if they lose to throw them into the water!

 max


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 1, 2006)

drat...had all this typed and then got booted...ggrrrrrrr.

 MAX...nice group of marbles.
 After the Bennington, the next 8 are Cats Eyes. The solids ( 3 green, 2 yellow, 1 orange) are Chinese Checker marbles...the blue & white in lower center is a Slag...two on lower left look like Akro Agate Patch & Ribbon....and the remaining lower one looks like a Master Made Marble Co. Moss Agate...
 The 2 transparent red ones are called "Clearies"...often I found these as a kid in the tail light assemblies of older trucks...they were used as "reflectors" back in the day...LOL.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is a tiny part of my collection.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Road Dog, Nice marble collection. You left my wife standing here with her mouth wide open and nothing comming out.[]Now thats a first.LOL


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 1, 2006)

Glad I could help[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 1, 2006)

And now for my next Trick.


----------



## Mainely Broken (Jan 1, 2006)

I too am struck speachless....that is just awesome! What are those huge ones called? Look like you could almost shoot pool with them instead of marbles...[]
 The onion skins are really nice too...did you dig those or just collect?

 Happy New Year,
 Vicky


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks,Dug quite a few back in the 70's. Now just collect. Those big ones in the first picture are M.F. Christensen.With a couple of larger Navarre. The largest is M.F.C. is 2".


----------



## diggerjeff (Jan 4, 2006)

nice flame!!!white and red.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 6, 2006)

ROADY...now those are MARBLES !!  One rarely sees many of those types these days: except in private collections, books, or at shows.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 16, 2006)

Heres all the ones I've dug over the past 3 or so years of hard core privy digging.

 Chris


----------



## alan23t5 (Jan 27, 2006)

here r some of my marbles, im thinking of selling them on ebay but now sure how much i should start bidding and i know some arent as common. 1 marble has an number 1 on it.    i do not have an selling account yet, hopefully soon thx

 alan


----------



## alan23t5 (Jan 27, 2006)

heres a pic of this one.....


----------



## alan23t5 (Jan 27, 2006)

# 1 ??


----------



## alan23t5 (Jan 28, 2006)

heres a close up of blue spiral marble


----------



## swizzle (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm looking for info on a clear (light aqua tint) marble that I dug yesterday. It has 2 air bubbles, one quite large and one small. It looks like it might be a shooter as it is the size of a nickle. The surface has a crude, wavy look to it that resembles fingerprints and a strange looking swirl.  Maybe where it was cut off of a rod (pontil?!?)? It is also slightly wobbly when rolled across a table. I found it between 2 dump layers. The top of the dump is 1950/70's the bottom layer is around 1880's to very early 1900's. I really believe it came out of the older layer. When I get a chance I'll post a pic later. It has a few light scratches on it.  Do any of you marble fanatics know what it may be called and a possible value? Jason


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2006)

That Blue and White is a M.F. Christensen Slag. They quit making them around 1917 or so. Not worth a whole lot in that condition.If it were mine I might have it polished. It is still a keeper. M.F.C. marbles were hand gathered and rounded by machine on a series of rollers. Their marbles were far superior in roundness to any prior handgathered.


----------



## flasherr (Jan 28, 2006)

*RE: MARBLES Factory Pictures*

I see that this post has gone on for a while so I thought id ad to it. I had the chance to visit a marble factory this past summer. I have been selling new marbles for a long time the kids love them and it helps pay for my meals at the shows. Occasionally I will have some old ones. I also cary the fake civil war marbles that a lot of people try to pass off as real. But I just sell them a pretty porcelain marble and if they as I tell them the Bs story that the guy told me and then tell then I don't believe it. Anyway my buddy that got me to selling new marbles told me how crude the marble machines are even in the year 2005. They are still using same machinery that has been used for many years. I will share some pictures and if someone wants to see them all let me know and I will send them to you. Hope you enjoy them. I just brought back about 1,000 lb. with me this year.
 Brian


 Here is the glass that they recycle and turn into marbles


----------



## flasherr (Jan 28, 2006)

The bright glowing pieces are the glass dropping to the part that froms it into a marble.


----------



## flasherr (Jan 28, 2006)

Here you can see them being turned as they go down the machine. You have to wait for glass to cool to see what your marble will look like.


----------



## flasherr (Jan 28, 2006)

This last picture shows back of furnace you deffinatley dont want to get to close.


----------



## swizzle (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's my marble, its the size of a nickle, and has an odd swirl in the glass. It aslo has a wavy almost fingerprint impression in the glass, and another smaller airbubble that cannot be seen in the pics. Jason


----------



## swizzle (Feb 20, 2006)

and the last pic. Jason


----------



## JerDfx (Feb 23, 2006)

What's up guys. Nothing compared to some of your guys great collections but I figured I'd show you all the one's I found in the last 4 yrs.

 Most are eye balled from out detecting. Or found in the same hole as a target. I did dig a site about 10 yrs ago that had a ton of them but I no longer have them. Parents must have thrown them away like I do with my kids one's after seeing them all over the place after time.

 They just like anything else take alot of research and study to figure out witch type you have. I have some general knowledge but detecting is what I am knowledged in. Coins buttons relics and I could go on. 

 Hope you all like them. I love to find them and always keep them. Some are really awesome. Most are chipped up. But at times you find one that is flawless.

 HH Jer


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 27, 2006)

Brian, have you ever been to Millville, NJ so see the glass factory? About 9 years ago I went there and saw them blowing glass tableware and marbles. They still did the marbles by hand and made some pretty nice pontiled swirls. I know they had buckets full of marbles for sale that they made there with machines but I never got to see the machines. If you ever go there defiantly take a tour of the glass museum. I remember they had some really nice bottles on display including some figural skull poisons.

 ~~Tom


----------



## flasherr (Feb 28, 2006)

No i have never been there. I never get that far north normaly. If i ever get there i will deffinetly take a look. it is amazing what they can make out of glass
 Brian


----------



## maineahh62 (Feb 28, 2006)

hello vicky, try this site out, i think you will find it enjoyable.


----------



## Mainely Broken (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Timothy! Great info there but still a mystery figuring out if what have is what they are?? Need an expert on marbles I guess. They are still great to find. I'm mostly into bottles but the grandson loves the marbles. Don't really want to give him any to play with that maybe? worth something or rare? He's already broke 2, but hey 100+ years in the ground what do ya expect?
 Thanks for the link & info.
 Vicky


----------

